# 8 month old showing aggression when picked up



## zmsp (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello,
I'm new to this forum but not new reading threads that are on this website.
I have an 8 month old V who is very smart and trainable. I’ve now trained him to get me a bottle of beer out of my fridge. ;D He gets a lot of exercise physically and mentally and loves to be with around people.
Lately, when I try to pick him up, he would growl or snap at me. This has never been a problem before until now. He has always been submissive and he let me handle him however I want.
Once, I tried to pick him up from his cozy cave when he was sleeping and he didn’t give me enough warning but immediately snapped. Another time, he was paying a lot of attention to me because I was about to give him his kong loaded with treats. I had asked him to lay on his side (a very familiar command to him) but he would just stay on a down position, paws in front of him. When, I tried to adjust him (gently) again without warning he snapped pretty quick.

I haven’t had the chance to take him to the vet yet to check if there is something bothering him but I’m afraid that if there is nothing medically wrong that he is starting to show aggression. 

Any advice how to correct this behavior assuming it is not medical? Thanks!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Unless you can account for this, like doggy day care or some other type of situation with other dogs or new people, it sounds like something physical, go to the vet.

Dogs don't suddenly show aggression, there's usually a pattern. Sure, you provoke at your own risk, but what you're describing sounds more like he's either reacting to something he's experienced, or nursing some injury and being protective rather than outright aggression.


----------



## zmsp (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks! I'll definitely be taking him to the vet. Any other practical advice to adjust the behavior if it wasn't medical? He did also show some possessiveness of his cozy cave when asked not to scratch or hump it .


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would put up the cozy cave for a while, because two of the incidents included it.
Try and figure out what sets him off. Then figure out a different way of going about it. If lifting him from a place while resting will turn out bad, instead call him to you. 
I always want my dogs to follow through on a command, but sometimes you have to pick your battles. And some dogs will meet force, with force. He knew exactly what you were asking him to do (lay on his side), but was giving you a refusal by only doing a down. Laying completely on their side puts them in a vulnerable position, and it sounds like he was in no mood to submit to it. I would be willing to bet his muscles tighten up before he snapped. I don't know your dog, so I'm not sure how I would have went about it. Some dogs you can ask for a couple of different commands, and then go back to the one that was refused, and they will do it. Some dogs you just stand on the lead, and wait for them to comply. You don't talk to them, or repeatedly ask. You just wait them out. Truly submissive dogs you can lay them over. Have them get up, and praise them. Then see if they will do it the next time without you placing hands on them.
Have a vet check him out to make sure nothing medical is going on. Don't get to discouraged if the vet finds nothing. Sometimes hormones in teen dogs will have them challenge us. If that's the case, don't be to hard or to soft with him and it will normally pass.


----------

